# The Bugilow Mk11



## Anne Daynes (Jun 29, 2014)

Now I am not very good at this wonder web stuff but here goes if it works some shots of the Bugilow Mk11
 sorry did not work back to kick the bucket 
http://s1208.photobucket.com/user/SteadyEddy1/slideshow/Bugilow Mk11?sort=3#shareModal_social
atempt number 2


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2014)

didn't work Anne !


----------



## Topher (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Anne Daynes (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey up , who is a clever Bunnie now then sorry about the one in the tip the great granddaughter creates don't know where that one sprang from , will put some more of it up as it is now if I can remember how I did it


----------



## Anne Daynes (Jun 29, 2014)

Now , how did I do it ??
Bugilow Mk 11 - 1 Slideshow by SteadyEddy1 | Photobucket
 was it like that ??


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes that works. Lovely van.


----------



## Anne Daynes (Jun 29, 2014)

We like it Rob it works for us , still some finishing touches to do ,but getting there and it is usable , it has been hard work learning new skills at 22 and a little bit (67) but worth it we think


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi,

A great finish well done.

Snowbirds.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice work. Van looks great.


----------



## Anne Daynes (Jun 29, 2014)

Well we had three weeks in the Isle of Man and all went well then a couple of days at Scarborough , and it's up in to the Dales for the weekend coming to watch the Tour de France then with a bit of luck up yonder Jock Scotch land for a rummage around , Ayr first to see our son then up to the Mull of Kintyre or should I say round to the Mull ??


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 29, 2014)

well done a skillful hand,now if you want to finish mine?:hammer:


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2014)

nice job,i take it the cupboards came from a donor caravan- how do you get them out without damaging them ?


----------



## Anne Daynes (Jun 29, 2014)

All the doors and draws were from a caravan then I built all my own carcasses ,


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2014)

ah !


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## carol (Jun 29, 2014)

So impressed! Amazing job. Well done..


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2014)

just realised you used the caravan windows . they went in ok,and i know how much trickier they are to fit than Seitz windows, good job there


----------



## Anne Daynes (Jun 29, 2014)

That is where we made a big mistake , put the one in the drivers side first that was ok measured up and worked out that the sliding door would just clear by about 3 or 4 mm so went ahead and fitted it only to find that it catches , same window same mounting rail same sealing rubber , tried swapping the window from the other side. Just the same cant see where the difference is , so looks as if at a latter date may have to change to a seitz window , you live and learn , may just have a word with the company that make the caravan ones and see if they can do me one that would sit flatter , you never know may work out as cheap with less work


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2014)

what size is it ? i just took an abbey van apart and kept a couple of windows about that size,and they're flatter than usual. hell of a long shot but worth a look


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 29, 2014)

Van looks great and a lot of work gone in there.


----------



## Anne Daynes (Jun 29, 2014)

They are 385 d top of hinge rail to bottom of window by 975 wide or in old money 15 3/16" x 38 3/8" , thanks it is a pain but to be honest with the privacy blind down you don't notice it that bad from inside , so not in a big rush but thanks I cant remember what van they were off


----------



## n brown (Jun 30, 2014)

close ! one measures 975x 46


----------



## Anne Daynes (Jun 30, 2014)

Ah well ! like you said worth a look thanks any way , we are content to use as is and concentrate on finishing the other jobs off first, we have a propex heater to fit yet and some trimming jobs , the inside of the sliding door to trim the seat bases and the swiveling seat base and the under slung wast water tank to fit , and and and and     before you know it it will be all done , and then ?? back to the projects lurking in the garage , that's if I can still find them lol


----------



## Anne Daynes (Sep 18, 2014)

Just an up date of life in the Bugilow Mk11 
 On the Jock Scotch run we had a change of plan we went to the Isle of Arran for a week first as the son was working the first weekend and found out that if the van was registered disabled as it is then the van is half price on the ferry , now what true blue Yorkshire lad could resist that ?? well it turned out we are glad we went it was right up our street , plenty of places to wild never used a site all week , we loved it but I would say that a week was about right then we came back to Ayr to see the boy and slept at the end of the prom at the harbor end down the dead end bit of road along with four or five vans each night with no probs , then we have had a couple of weekends at Scarborough a week in the north east to watch our granddaughter do the north east run  , having a few weeks at home now,  then down to Brands Hatch for the BsB final round and on to the South Coast for a week , we have never been down there other than going to Dover to catch the ferry so looking forward to that , Oh ye and had a weekend up in the Dales for the Tour De Frog that was good , so the Bugilow is getting well used still got some of them trimming jobs to do Sh Sh Shush some one might be listening lol


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 18, 2014)

Good stuff.

Are there any recent pictures?


----------



## Anne Daynes (Sep 19, 2014)

Have lost a load of photos that I had on my phone so am not happy about that but will have to take some more and sort out what I do have and put some of them on for you , may take a couple of days as my computer accounts have been hacked and blocked and generally F----- up 

Why oh why do they do things like that ?? What do they get out of it ?? Bl---- scumbags


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice.

Good luck sorting it all out.

[mickey take]Suggest using something besides 'password' for your passwords.[/mickey take]

lol.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 22, 2014)

Anne Daynes said:


> Have lost a load of photos that I had on my phone so am not happy about that but will have to take some more and sort out what I do have and put some of them on for you , may take a couple of days as my computer accounts have been hacked and blocked and generally F----- up
> 
> Why oh why do they do things like that ?? What do they get out of it ?? Bl---- scumbags



change over to linux it wont happen then.:wave:


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 22, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> change over to linux it wont happen then.:wave:



Advice noted.

Steve, PC user since Windows was on floppy disks and never had anything 'hacked' :hammer:


----------

